# Freezing Mushrooms



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Can you freeze or store different types of mushrooms for a later date? 

I have some puff balls but don't want to try to eat them all at once.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Don't see why not. I freeze Grifolas all the time, and Hygrophorus russulas. If I were you, I'd freeze the slices seperately though. Maybe freeze them on a cookie sheet and then wrap them seperately. That way you can take out however many you want to cook.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

What about hen of the woods or chick of the woods? Do you have to blanch them first? Just a freezer zip lock or should you use a vaccuum sealer?


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Hens freez fine for 3 to 6 months. Just freez them in portion sizes as they will freez together like Mushroom Jack mentioned. I cooked some hens up yesterday - man were they awesome. I love mushrooms.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Many types of mushrooms freeze very well. Some are best frozen after sauteing them first in butter/evo,s&p garlic,onions etc. cool and freeze. Some are best suited for the Dehydrator. You need to some research for the particular specie of fungi. Some are even better caned.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

I've only had experience with Morels and puff balls until now. Found a pile of Hens and I am fired up. I missed out on a bunch of shaggy manes. Now that I've identified them, there no longer any good.


----------

